# Rear axle question



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Are parts available to rebuild the existing limited slip rear axle or do you have to buy an aftermarket carrier?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

parts are available through NAPA, dealers and other vendors. Google search.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

What makes the 10 bolt weaker than a 12 bolt. If I decide to replace the carrier with a Auburn clutch type, would it be a stronger unit than a rebuilt 10 bolt?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the Auburn unit is a cone clutch, like the original. Several forum members have used them with good results. The stock cone type clutch unit can be rebuilt by qualified people. It involves machining the cone clutch receiver so the cone no longer bottoms out and unloads, and it can make full contact again. Complicated, sorta. The GM BOP 12 bolt unit is stronger than the 8.2 unit because it is bigger and heavier....more metal. I have 8.2 units in both my GTO's and they work fine. Been driving them for decades.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, I don't know jack about rear axles other than it's something that you don't want to do yourself. Now I wonder how hard it is going to be to find someone that can rebuild a Pontiac axle in Columbus OH. How heavy is the whole axle, can one person load it in a truck or do you need 2 or 3?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I pulled each axle out and could carry the housing by myself, but if yours is all together, get help from one other person for more control and going easy with it.


----------

